# Video chat to iPhone?



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

My wife has an iPhone and I am looking for a good video chat client that works with both phones.

I have tried

Skype: It was really blurry, just horrible.

Talk to Vtok: keeps freezing and I can barely hear her, of course the Gnex speaker sucks but the volume is really low

Google+ Hangout: can't seem to get it to work...I join the hangout then try joining from her phone but it just never works.


----------



## bamfsig45 (Nov 22, 2011)

Try Tango Voice and Video calls.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

bamfsig45 said:


> Try Tango Voice and Video calls.


From what I have heard, Tango does a pretty good job at video calling, I would definitely give it a shot.


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

Tango, FTW.


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

Idk why we cant just have a F*_cking standard already, im so sick and tired of 50 proprietary apps that you have to download just to
do audio or video chat. Facetime usually works great if you are on an apple device.

talk, has issues because there are 15 different versions out there depending on what device you own and they all dont get along.
they also wont let you update versions on many devices so you are stuck with txt only.

Skype sucks on just about every platform other than non mobile too.

never had much luck with any other app too, and its a pain for both partys to sit there and waste hours dicking around with 20 different apps just to see what works and then convince all your friends/family to go and download it too.


----------



## stevessvt (Dec 6, 2011)

Yahoo chat?


----------



## youneek (Jul 25, 2011)

I use hangouts everyday and it works great! The iPhone video sucks unless the person is on wifi but otherwise its flawless. Maybe try again?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

How do you setup a Hangout? I tried to set it up, but when it didn't work I tried to leave it and restart it. It wouldn't let me leave, it kept saying "you are already in a hangout" or something. I had to force close the app to get out of it. I tried the "menu>leave" option and it didn't help...

I will try Tango when the wife gets home.

I do wish there was a standard app for all platforms, make facetime for android and call it a day. But Apple is too proud of their software to ever allow that.


----------



## jhankg (Nov 14, 2011)

I've heard that Google Hangout video chat won't work if Google+ is installed as a system app. I have no idea if this is true as I haven't tried it myself. The person that stated this said you should delete Google+ from system apps and then download it from the Market. That would obviously require you to be rooted, which I have no idea if you are. This may also not apply to video chatting with an iPhone and an Android phone as I believe this person was talking about Android to Android.


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

+1 for tango


----------



## theofilus (Jan 1, 2012)

I use tango but would really like to get google+ to work. I was under the impression that you can't start a hangout from a phone. If that isn't true then I would love to know how to get it to work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## C0mbe (Jul 28, 2011)

theofilus said:


> I use tango but would really like to get google+ to work. I was under the impression that you can't start a hangout from a phone. If that isn't true then I would love to know how to get it to work.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Google updated + a while ago to allow creation of hangouts from a phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

C0mbe said:


> Google updated + a while ago to allow creation of hangouts from a phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


And it works awesomely... even over 3g. I like tango for its calling ability, but hangouts are awesome too. I haven't tried it with anyone with IOS.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Tango or oovoo


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

If you are having trouble getting Hangouts to work in Google+, then you can try uninstalling it from being a system app and installing it from the Market. That worked perfectly for me, and I was able to make a hangout with Android and iPhone users together.


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

Just released today
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.vonage.TimeToCall

For android and I*****

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NateMob (Jan 11, 2012)

bowtieduece said:


> Just released today
> https://market.andro...nage.TimeToCall
> 
> For android and I*****
> ...


I see no mention of video chat in the description.


----------



## SmiLey497 (Jan 14, 2012)

jhankg said:


> I've heard that Google Hangout video chat won't work if Google+ is installed as a system app. I have no idea if this is true as I haven't tried it myself. The person that stated this said you should delete Google+ from system apps and then download it from the Market. That would obviously require you to be rooted, which I have no idea if you are. This may also not apply to video chatting with an iPhone and an Android phone as I believe this person was talking about Android to Android.


Dude this fixed my problem, thanks


----------



## jhankg (Nov 14, 2011)

SmiLey497 said:


> Dude this fixed my problem, thanks


Glad I could help!


----------



## AdamHLG (Jan 10, 2012)

I am rooted but how do you delete it as a system app? I try to delete and it only deletes the latest update but its still there! Yes I'm a newbie.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

Try using Titanium Backup.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

AdamHLG said:


> I am rooted but how do you delete it as a system app? I try to delete and it only deletes the latest update but its still there! Yes I'm a newbie.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Titanium Backup. Find the app in the list, long press it, convert to user app.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Or to get a good inside look of where everything inside of the os is, get a root explorer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Or to get a good inside look of where everything inside of the os is, get a root explorer.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Or go hardcore and use ADB. But if you're just moving an app from user to system or vice versa, Titanium is great. I used it to move Nova to system.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

Vtok for iPhone lets iPhone users video chat to Google chat video.

Hope that makes sense


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry double post


----------



## friguy3 (Jun 11, 2011)

anyone use fring?


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

I use ooVoo. It works good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

